# Disquette clignotant au démarrage d'un mac classic



## porte-plume (17 Juin 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai un gros souci : suite au décès de mon père, je dois récupérer des articles scientifiques qu'ils avait sauvegardés sur de vieilles disquettes Mac. J'ai sous la main son vieux "Mac Classic" de l'époque, qui avait fort bien démarré l'autre jour quand j'ai fait un essai. Mais aujourd'hui, quand j'essaie de l'allumer, l'écran m'affiche une disquette avec un point d'interrogation qui clignote (ou parfois avec une croix en X au milieu). Comment faire pour démarrer ce mac classic ? Je précise que j'ai également un lecteur de disquettes externe que je peux connecter au Mac classic (je me demande si le lecteur d'origine n'était pas HS).

Depuis le temps, et maintenant que je suis sous OS X, je ne sais plus du tout parler à ce bon vieux Classic : merci à ceux qui auraient meilleure mémoire que moi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2007)

L'ic&#244;ne de d&#233;marrage signifie que le Mac ne trouve pas de syst&#232;me valide sur son disque dur.

Toutefois, tu as de la chance dans ton malheur, le Mac Classic &#233;tant le seul Mac &#224; disposer d'un syst&#232;me en Rom. Pour d&#233;marrer la machine sur ce syst&#232;me, maintiens les touches Command Option x o enfonc&#233;es au d&#233;marrage (ou pomme alt x o si tu pr&#233;f&#232;res).


----------



## porte-plume (24 Juillet 2007)

Merci de l'info ! Je vais essayer ça dès que possible (pour le moment je ne suis pas chez moi) et je te tiens au courant ! Encore merci !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2007)

Tu peux aussi acheter un lecteur de disquette externe usb, &#231;a passe bien sous osx.


----------

